# Cups-filter will unstable ghostscript-gpl

## Finswimmer

Hallo,

```

app-text/ghostscript-gpl:0

  (app-text/ghostscript-gpl-9.09::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=app-text/ghostscript-gpl-9.09 required by (net-print/cups-filters-1.0.36-r2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (app-text/ghostscript-gpl-9.05-r1::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

```

```
media-libs/libpng:0

  (media-libs/libpng-1.5.15::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    media-libs/libpng:0/0= required by (x11-libs/cairo-1.12.14-r4::gentoo, installed)

    media-libs/libpng:0/0= required by (media-libs/opencv-2.4.5::gentoo, installed)

    media-libs/libpng:0/0= required by (dev-python/wxpython-2.8.12.1-r1::gentoo, installed)

    media-libs/libpng:0/0= required by (kde-base/gwenview-4.11.0::gentoo, installed)

    media-libs/libpng:0/0= required by (media-libs/libwebp-0.3.0::gentoo, installed)

    media-libs/libpng:0/0= required by (kde-base/ksplash-4.11.0::gentoo, installed)

    media-libs/libpng:0/0= required by (kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.0::gentoo, installed)

    media-libs/libpng:0/0= required by (media-gfx/digikam-3.2.0::gentoo, installed)

    media-libs/libpng:0/0= required by (media-video/ffmpegthumbnailer-2.0.8::gentoo, installed)

    media-libs/libpng:0/0= required by (media-plugins/kipi-plugins-3.2.0::gentoo, installed)

    media-libs/libpng:0/0= required by (media-libs/openjpeg-1.5.1::gentoo, installed)

    >=media-libs/libpng-1.5:0/0= required by (dev-java/icedtea-bin-6.1.12.6::gentoo, installed)

    (and 4 more with the same problems)

  (media-libs/libpng-1.6.3-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=media-libs/libpng-1.6.2:0= required by (app-text/ghostscript-gpl-9.09::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

```

Warum darf denn ein stable Pakte eine Referenz auf unstable Pakete haben?

Und dann auch noch so viele Probleme verursachen?!

Als Lösung könnte ich cups-filter erstmal maskieren, aber schön ist das auch nicht.

Hat noch jemand das Problem? System ist amd64.

Vielen Dank & viele Grüße

Tobi

----------

## franzf

cups-filters-1.0.36-r2 ist doch gar nicht stable.

----------

## firefly

net-print/cups-filters-1.0.36-r2 ist nicht stable. die version 1.0.34-r1 ist stable...

----------

## Finswimmer

Problem gelöst.

Ich hatte  package.keywords.gnome3 -> /var/lib/layman/gnome/status/portage-configs/package.keywords.gnome3 gelinkt gehabt.

Wenn ich in /etc/portage: grep cups-filters * -ir ausführe, dann kommt da nix.

grep cups-filters * -iR hingegen zeigt mir an: package.keywords/package.keywords.gnome3:net-print/cups-filters

Dadurch, dass ich mit -ir nichts gesehen habe, dachte ich an ein ominöses Problem...

Im Endeffekt war in der Datei aber cups-filter und ~sys-devel/gcc-4.7.2:4.7 enthalten.

Vielen Dank für den richtigen Denkanstoß!

----------

